# Chomper's Thread



## Bruschnazzy (Feb 10, 2014)

This is my Chomper! He is a Miniature Australian Shepherd; and these pictures are from his first official day home, a couple weeks ago, and he has already grown so much, so I really need to get updated on pictures! I'm just a lazy editor and uploader, haha!


































































Then a couple cute bowtie pictures. He stole it to chew on, so he had to wear it!


















Check back for more....eventually!


----------



## TWW (Apr 15, 2014)

great looking pup


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

So cute


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

OH. EM. GEE.

SO CUTE! I love his little nubby butt!!!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh. My. Gosh. What a cute pup you have!


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

He is so freaking cute!!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

AWW what a cute lil fluffball <3 
Beautiful markings! He's so handsome


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Love the name.
He is so cute!!!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Adorbz! Look at that little bear butt!!!!


----------



## Bruschnazzy (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you everyone! I've not been too active on this forum....so he may have grown....quite a lot.

Some recent pictures from the last couple months!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow these pictures are really fantastic! WHAT is that thing on his face??? OMG that is so awesome. Did you make it? What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

Bahaha! that unicorn face sweater thing is hilarious! He was the cutest little furball pup, and I just love his fuzzy little bear butt! He's growing up to be such a handsome dog


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

He's perfect, & I love him so much. <3 


Would you mind if I stole him for a bit?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!  Wonderful photos as well.  May I ask where you got his tag, I love it!?


----------



## Bruschnazzy (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you for your comments, everyone! 



jade5280 said:


> Wow these pictures are really fantastic! WHAT is that thing on his face??? OMG that is so awesome. Did you make it? What kind of camera do you have?


It's a Unicorn head piece! My cousin made if for us for my birthday, after I sent her it on Pinterest! I have a Nikon D3200.



Damon'sMom said:


> Absolutely beautiful!  Wonderful photos as well.  May I ask where you got his tag, I love it!?


I got it from Metal Mementos; here's a link to her Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/MetalMementos

~


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow....he is stunning!! Beautiful dog!


----------



## Bruschnazzy (Feb 10, 2014)

Have not updated in forever. Going to try to be more active. Some Chomper pictures since I last posted. He's grown a ton, and will be one year old at the end of the month.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Chomper is so awesome. I love the picture of him all decked out in snow gear. Too cute!


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

He's so cool!


----------

